# Creaking despair



## Ibbots (1 Jun 2011)

I have this very annoying loud cracking and creaking sound coming from the drivetrain, always when the pressure is on the right crank. It is particularly nasty when putting back pressure on to slow down but also when climbing, in and out of the saddle. Having suffered nasty injury due to catastrophic parts failure in the past I find it a little worrying as well as frustrating.

The frame is an 2011 alloy Langster with Miche Primato cranks and bottom bracket, Mavic Ellipse wheel, spd 540 pedals. The bottom bracket is the obvious suspect (I have read that the Primato can move and come loose). I have tightened it and also tried taking it out and refitting using Teflon tape on the threads. Am reluctant to use Loctite as read somewhere it can corrode alloy (anyone know if this is true?). Have also tightened the chain ring bolts, re-torqued crank bolts and messed about with wheel bolts and chain tension. I have looked for other bottom brackets but save spending over £100 on a Phil Wood the Miche seems to be the only ISO 107 available. I have not done anything with the pedal but don't think this is the culprit - think I'll swap it for tomorrow's commute to be sure.

Has anyone suffered something similar and can offer advice or suggestions?

On a positive note, I have just about mastered the skid stop today. I don't think this is related to my problem.

Cheers
T


----------



## colinr (1 Jun 2011)

My godawful transmission noises have been caused by loose BB and new chain on worn chainring/sprocket. My shoes also creak sometimes, took me ages to work that one out.

If you've tightened the BB up good and firm and it's still making the noise I doubt loctite (or lack of) is your answer.

Tried retightening sprocket and lockring, you don't mention them in your list.

See if it's the same with different pedals?

Worst case, frame crack perhaps?


----------



## Ibbots (1 Jun 2011)

Everything is new so uneven wear shouldn't be an issue. Cog and lock ring might be worth a fiddle, sometimes get the feeling it's coming from the wheel and I've given it a bit of a bashing dragging the back wheel. I've eliminated the shoe as a problem (sounds like we've been through something similar on that one, drove me mad for almost the whole winter) but need to check the pedal.

Frame is new too so think it unlikely, almost a shame as I don't like it much and an excuse to replace it would be good.

Thanks


----------



## colinr (1 Jun 2011)

What about headset / bars / forks? If it's when you're cranking it hard you'll be putting more pressure through them too. Noises are rarely from where they sound like they're from. That would be far too easy.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Jun 2011)

Ok I have a Langster and I too have had the creaking noises when putting the pressure on, assuming chain is ok and not twisted, I would double check that your cranks are tight and I mean tight! 

The drive train was a hell of a noisy, even after new chain and replacing worn chainrings. I was then reminded about the BB I had changed and the fact that I had not tightened up the cranks fully.
This was dully done and the noise went away




Any other such noises of creaking have come from the front end mainly the headset. Dropped the forks out and races, greased up and refitted job done.

Mind you my Langster is an 08 model bought in 2007 and its been well used and abused, skids stops as well! Been through two sets of standard langster wheels which are just made of cheese to be quite frank. Eventually crashed the cash on a decent rear wheel which has given me no trouble.


----------



## Ibbots (2 Jun 2011)

Tightened cog and lock ring, all front end and swapped the pedals - still able to get it to creak just standing on it. Looked like rain anyway so came in on the Pompino instead which I always enjoy riding even though it has the weak and flexy original wheels off the Langster. Had a bit of a think about it on this morning's ride and I'm tempted to have another swap of parts and put the better stuff on the Pompino and get rid of the Langster - 2 fixed commuters is probably a bit decadent.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (2 Jun 2011)

Has the chain had a good oil? Mine creaks like a rum 'un when it needs oiling. It sounds aweful, then runs as smooth as silk.


----------



## giantscr2.0 (3 Jun 2011)

I have got a 2010 Langster which has also developed a loud creaking / cracking noise which sounded to be coming from the drivetrain.

I have finally tracked it down and it is actually the rear wheel hub... Although Mrs Giant says the creaking and cracking comes from me!!!.... How rude!!!

The hubs do not look like they are serviceable so I guess I will need to buy a new set of wheels... Birthday coming up in a few weeks........


----------



## Banjo (4 Jun 2011)

I thouight my drivetrain was creaking but couldnt trace it. Turned out to be dity grease in the seat tube where the post clamps in. Cleaned regreased and put seat post back on cured it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jun 2011)

giantscr2.0 said:


> I have got a 2010 Langster which has also developed a loud creaking / cracking noise which sounded to be coming from the drivetrain.
> 
> I have finally tracked it down and it is actually the rear wheel hub... Although Mrs Giant says the creaking and cracking comes from me!!!.... How rude!!!
> 
> The hubs do not look like they are serviceable so I guess I will need to buy a new set of wheels... Birthday coming up in a few weeks........



think the original hubs on the Langster are loose bearings and are serviceable, my current Miche hubs are sealed bearing type but my plan is to replace these myself when they go with the bearing press are work!


----------



## Ibbots (4 Jun 2011)

After swapping bits about have pretty much determined the problem to be the chainset or bottom bracket - both of which I have decided to ditch and replace with some nice Sugino cranks.

Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2012)

LOL spamming threads here today, however resurrecting this one! Well I got a brand new replacement 2012 Langster frameset +cranks and guess what a few months later I`ve got a hell of a creaking from the drive train. Reckon my front chain ring is worn, probably down to using a used chain however not convinced its this, now after rereading this I might try and remove the BB and re grease the threads. Oh and my rear hub bearings are gritty which could well be the noise, however having identified the bearing size I can now scrounge a pair from work  BTW miche hubs have 6001RS bearings!


----------



## Sore Thumb (12 Aug 2012)

Ibbots said:


> I have this very annoying loud cracking and creaking sound coming from the drivetrain, always when the pressure is on the right crank. It is particularly nasty when putting back pressure on to slow down but also when climbing, in and out of the saddle. Having suffered nasty injury due to catastrophic parts failure in the past I find it a little worrying as well as frustrating.
> 
> The frame is an 2011 alloy Langster with Miche Primato cranks and bottom bracket, Mavic Ellipse wheel, spd 540 pedals. The bottom bracket is the obvious suspect (I have read that the Primato can move and come loose). I have tightened it and also tried taking it out and refitting using Teflon tape on the threads. Am reluctant to use Loctite as read somewhere it can corrode alloy (anyone know if this is true?). Have also tightened the chain ring bolts, re-torqued crank bolts and messed about with wheel bolts and chain tension. I have looked for other bottom brackets but save spending over £100 on a Phil Wood the Miche seems to be the only ISO 107 available. I have not done anything with the pedal but don't think this is the culprit - think I'll swap it for tomorrow's commute to be sure.
> 
> ...



I have a langster and use the bike every day for work. Every so often after a few months I get a creaking like yours when I put pressure on the cranks.

It take me ages to find where the creaking was from. I would strip down the bb and re-grease and the creaking was still there. I would do this to each bearing on the bike. It was coming from the most unlikely part of the bike, the headset.

Now when I get creaking from the bb I re grease the headset first.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

Have you seen gb155's THREAD about his recent Langster disaster?


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Have you seen gb155's THREAD about his recent Langster disaster?


 
To be fair, that crankset looks like it is at least 10 years the senior of the bike it was fitted too


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> To be fair, that crankset looks like it is at least 10 years the senior of the bike it was fitted too


True, true. Still never seen a crank arm shear like that


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2012)

Well the creaking from my 2012 Langster frame set was the BB, it was only in hand tight!! Stripped,cleaned and re greased the BB and it is whisper quiet! Saved myself some money as I was sure it was pedals!


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (12 Aug 2012)

Had the same problem with spec Allez elite, even tho it had only done a few hundred miles the bb was goosed, fitted a new one and it's whisper quiet!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Aug 2012)

Started with the same problem with my MKM at the weekend,
creaking on the right hand side when out of the saddle,
Thought it might be the chain (I had a few tight links and it was a few months old)
1 new chain later.......................nope still there,maybe it's the crankarms??
tightened them up.........................it stopped clicking for 2 mins ......................grrrr 
changed the allen bolts for some off my lads mtb..................nope, 
tried changing the pedals..............................nope,
Maybe it's the rear wheel bearings........hmmmm feel ok,tried another rear wheel...........nope,
Can't be the BB it's only a month or two old and there's no play at all there................
I put some pressure on the pedal and felt a ping in the headset......................regreased and rebuilt
that.............................................nope,
Runnin out of things to check now,
wonder if the front wheel security skewers done up tight............................and it wasn't,
nipped it up with an allen key, Bingo........................................ no clicking 
I've never had that one before,why would a loose skewer cause it to sound like the bb was kaput,
they say the sounds are never where you think they are........................too true in this case,
still it's whisper quiet again now


----------



## Old Plodder (16 Sep 2012)

It is always best to give your bike a 'once over' at least weekly if used regularly, & every time before going out if used irregularly.
Likewise, when you get in from a ride, up end the bike & check your tyres for damage, & dig out any flints, thorns, etc.
(I usually check it over the night before a longish ride, as well.)


----------

